

Stop being an accidental squatter - yrashk
https://medium.com/@yrashk/voluntary-domain-liberation-87303c0b7ea

======
edoceo
Second this, I've been letting domains just expire in my registrar(s). Feels
quite good once it fell below 100. I'm not even trying to sell them.

~~~
yrashk
Then you can list them on desquat.com :)

